

The Chilecon Valley challenge  - xmpir
http://www.economist.com/node/21564564

======
tokenadult
I see there were two articles from The Economist about Start-up Chile this
week. From the article submitted here, I see this paragraph:

"Santiago is hardly a paradise for entrepreneurs. Chile’s domestic market is
small, its bankruptcy law punitive. Private venture capital is still rare and
credit costly. In a sad irony, Chilean bureaucrats are trying to shut down a
low-interest lending market set up by the founder of Start-Up Chile. And
although the programme to attract foreign entrepreneurs is promising, other
government initiatives in that area—such as offering $40,000 grants to start-
ups—are less sensible."

Discussion of the other article happened on HN four days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4641645>

~~~
xmpir
thanks for the link to the old discussion!

------
xmpir
even more on the topic:

<http://www.economist.com/node/21564589>

